# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Uusimmat ja tyylikkäimmät metrojunat EU-maissa

## vristo

Mahtava linkki ja upeat kuvat. Myös Helsingin M200-metrojuna on tyylikkäästi edustettuna ko. viestiketjussa.

Näyttää muuten siltä, että varsin monissa noissa uusissa metrojunissa penkit ovat pitkittäin, siis näin. Minusta tämä on varsin luonteva istumajärjestys metrojunaan. Junan läpi, päästä päähän kulkeva avoin käytävä näyttää tulevan myös Eurooppaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mahtava linkki ja upeat kuvat. Myös Helsingin M200-metrojuna on tyylikkäästi edustettuna ko. viestiketjussa.
> 
> Näyttää muuten siltä, että varsin monissa noissa uusissa metrojunissa penkit ovat pitkittäin, siis näin. Minusta tämä on varsin luonteva istumajärjestys metrojunaan. Junan läpi, päästä päähän kulkeva avoin käytävä näyttää tulevan myös Eurooppaan.


Sellaiset, joissa istutaan selkä seinää vasten ja joissa on leveä käytävä, ovat tarkoitettu selvästi lyhyempiä matkoja tai suurempia, monen miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkeja varten. Poikkeuksena Pariisi, jossa istutaan kuten junanvaunuissa. Onko tiedossa että missään päin maailmaa istuttaisiin metrossa, siis "oikeassa" metrossa, ei raitiovaunu-sellaisessa,  kuten bussissa tai lentokoneessa, kaikki penkit samaan suuntaan? 

Tuosta ketjusta en muuten löytänyt Helsinki-kuvia. 

Mitä paniin mieleen oli että Wieniin rakennetaan 14 km uutta rataa ja tilataan uusia vaunuja jotain v 2008 järjestettäviä EM-kisoja varten. Osaako kukaan sanoa mistä urheilulajista on kyse, jalkapallon, yleisurheilun vai minkä? 

Helsingissä on monina vuosina järjestetty yleisurheilun EM ja MM -kisoja,  mutta mitään metroa tai muuta konkreettisia parannuksia joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole tehty sen vuoksi. Meillä oletetaan että kisaturistit ja toimitsijat liikkuvat kävellen, taksilla tai autolla. Omalta osaltani muistan viime kesältä miten jurppi kun piti päästä yhtenä kisapäivänä Meilahdesta Mannerheimintietä pohjoiseen kun koko ratikka- ja bussiliikenne sillä suunnalla oli pysähdyksissä melkein kokonaisen tunnin, eikä asiasta ollut tiedotettu mitenkään, siinä seisottiin pysäkillä tyhmän näköisinä odottamasa eiooota.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Samanlaista showta on vissiin odotettavissa kun Suomi on pian taas EU-puheenjohtajamaa ja Helsingissä järjestetään kokouksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Tuosta ketjusta en muuten löytänyt Helsinki-kuvia.


Täällä, aiheen 6. sivu (ei kuvia, vaan linkkejä sinänsä tyyllikkäisiin kuviin). Tunnustaako joku tämän foorumin käyttajistä  :Wink: ?

Minusta Barcelonan uudet metrojunat ovat varsin tyyllikkäitä. Valmistaja on on CAF. Ja jotenkin olen ruvennyt tykkämään ilmajohdollisista metrojärjestelmistä, joita on maailmalla melkoisen paljonkin. Voisiko Länsimetron kombivaihtoehtokin olla tällainen?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voisiko Länsimetron kombivaihtoehtokin olla tällainen?


Nuo ovat vähän vanhanaikaisen näköisiä, mutta varmaan toimivia.

Länkkärissä luki muten että Espoon kaupunginhallitus suoritta kesäkuussa opintomatkan Amsterdamiin, jossa tutustutaan terveydenhoitoon jätteenpolttoon ja raideliikenteeseen. 

Mutta ei nuolaista ennenkuin tipahtaa...

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Jos kombin kanssa ryhtyisi leikkimään Helsingissä, esikuva olisi väistämättä kuvan systeemi eli Amsterdam. Muualla ns. kombi on itse asiassa melko (toistan: melko, ei aivan) puhdas metrojärjestelmä, joka paikoin käyttää ajojohtovirroitusta.

----------


## late-

> Jos kombin kanssa ryhtyisi leikkimään Helsingissä, esikuva olisi väistämättä kuvan systeemi eli Amsterdam.


Toteutuksen puolesta kyllä. Kaluston osalta voidaan toki valita myös hieman joustavammin kääntyviä vaunuja. Amsterdamin vaunuilla taitaa olla aika suuri kaarresäde? Teknisesti sopivia, mutta rumia ovat esimerkiksi Manchester Metrolinkin kaltaiset vaunut. Hieman siistimmän näköisiä sneltrameja taas löytyy Utrechtista.

Kaikissa on haasteena korkea laituri, joka ei ole mikään kaunistus vaikka mahtuisikin. Ja mahtuminenkaan ei ole aivan helppoa, kun pitää tehdä pitkä ramppi liikuntaesteisille.

Voi muuten olla hyvä huomata, että monissa uusissa metroissa on ilmassa virtakisko eikä ilmajohtoa. Tunneleissa kisko mahtuu pienempään tilaan koska se ei ole joustava rakenne. Kisko myös säilyy toimintakuntoisena pidempään, jos tunnelissa syttyy palo. Kiskon alapinta voi kuitenkin olla kuin ilmajohto kuten Furrer+Freyn ratkaisussa.

----------


## JE

Toteutusta tarkoitin. Jos miettii vaunutyyppiä, ennakkotapauksena tulisi melko todennäköisesti toimimaan Newcastlen seudun Tyne & Wear Metro, joka kaavailee tällä erää uuden kaluston hankkimista. Utrechtin vaunuthan ovat amsterdamilaisia vuosia vanhempia, vain nokka on uusittu keski-iän modernisoinnin yhteydessä. Manchesterin vaunu taas on Ansaldobredan (Italia) tuotteita, ja sen firman tuotteissa on usein melkoisesti toivomisen varaa - olkoonkin että Manchester lienee omaan vaunuunsa tyytyväinen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Tuosta ketjusta en muuten löytänyt Helsinki-kuvia.
> 
> 
> Täällä, aiheen 6. sivu (ei kuvia, vaan linkkejä sinänsä tyyllikkäisiin kuviin). Tunnustaako joku tämän foorumin käyttajistä ?


Tunnustan ottaneeni kuvat, mutta en laittaneeni linkkejä tuonne  :Smile:

----------


## late-

> Jos miettii vaunutyyppiä, ennakkotapauksena tulisi melko todennäköisesti toimimaan Newcastlen seudun Tyne & Wear Metro, joka kaavailee tällä erää uuden kaluston hankkimista.


Lähinnä tarkoitin tässä vaunun yleistä luonnetta. Sneltrameilla ja Tyne & Wearilla taitavat minimikaarresäteet olla toista sataa metriä? Manchesterin lyhyemmillä nivelvaunuilla minimi on 25 metriä. Kölnin korkealattiainen Flexity lienee modernimpi ja luotettavampi esimerkki samasta perusajatuksesta. Myös Metrolinkillä on tarjouskilpailu menossa uusista täydennysvaunuista.

Tyne & Wearin kalusto on tällä hetkellä S-Bahnien määrittelyjen mukaan tehtyä, mutta onkohan uusi kalusto joustavampaa? Nexus (paikallinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen) on pohtinut jopa katuajon mahdollisuuksia tulevaisuudessa, joten mahdonta tuskin ainakaan on.

YVA:n kombi näyttäisi linjauksen tunnelinkäytön perusteella olevan S-bahn. Jos Espooseen tehtäisiin korkealattiakombi, sen pitäisi minusta olla mahdollisimman joustava, jotta kadun vieressä voidaan taittaa kulmia pinnalla. En tiedä miten Suomessa suhtaudutaan katuajoon korkealattiaisilla vaunuilla. Manchesterin vaunuja ainakin ajetaan kadulla kytkimet peitettyinä. Kölnissä varmaankin myös?

----------


## vristo

> Tunnustan ottaneeni kuvat, mutta en laittaneeni linkkejä tuonne


Kuka sitten liennee laittanut kuviasi ko. foorumille? Joka tapauksessa hienoja kuvia.

----------


## JE

> Tyne & Wearin kalusto on tällä hetkellä S-Bahnien määrittelyjen mukaan tehtyä, mutta onkohan uusi kalusto joustavampaa? Nexus (paikallinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen) on pohtinut jopa katuajon mahdollisuuksia tulevaisuudessa, joten mahdonta tuskin ainakaan on.
> 
> YVA:n kombi näyttäisi linjauksen tunnelinkäytön perusteella olevan S-bahn. Jos Espooseen tehtäisiin korkealattiakombi, sen pitäisi minusta olla mahdollisimman joustava, jotta kadun vieressä voidaan taittaa kulmia pinnalla. En tiedä miten Suomessa suhtaudutaan katuajoon korkealattiaisilla vaunuilla. Manchesterin vaunuja ainakin ajetaan kadulla kytkimet peitettyinä. Kölnissä varmaankin myös?


Tyne & Wearin kaarresäde on tätä nykyä 50 metriä. Ja kuten sanottu, mikäli nuo katuraitiotiesuunnitelmat pitävät, olen hyvin kiinnostunut näkemään, mitä saavat ajoiksi. Katuajosta yleensä: kytkimet peitettyinä ajetaan lähestulkoon kaikkialla, tosin on niitä poikkeuksiakin ainakin Saksassa. Suuremmaksi ongelmaksi muodostuisivat todennäköisesti autoilijoiden asenteet pitkiä raitiovaunujunia kohtaan.

----------


## vristo

> Voi muuten olla hyvä huomata, että monissa uusissa metroissa on *ilmassa* virtakisko eikä ilmajohtoa.


Kaakkois-Aasiaan (esim. Shanghai (Kiina), Manila (Filippiinit)  ja New Delhi (Intia)) rakennettavissa uusissa metrosysteemeissä on hyvin monissa ilmajohtovirroitus. Toki myös virtakiskosysteemejä on ainakin Singaporessa ja Pekingissä  sekä Bangkokissa.

Urbaani raideliikenne voi muuten olla todella tyylikästä. Vai mitä sanotte tästä?

_Edit:jaahas, niinhän sinäkin totesit. Pitäisi lukea hieman tarkemmin näköjään. Mutta asia lienee tullut selväksi. Risto_

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Urbaani raideliikenne voi muuten olla todella tyylikästä. Vai mitä sanotte tästä?


Ohhoh, kun on huimaava näky! Tyyliä riittää - ja näköaloja matkustajille. Taitaa jäädä Lintsin uusikin maailmanpyörä kakkoseksi tuon rinnalla...   :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> Mitä paniin mieleen oli että Wieniin rakennetaan 14 km uutta rataa ja tilataan uusia vaunuja jotain v 2008 järjestettäviä EM-kisoja varten. Osaako kukaan sanoa mistä urheilulajista on kyse, jalkapallon, yleisurheilun vai minkä?


Jalkapallon EM -kisat. Kyseiset kisat on jaettu Sveitsin ja Itävallan kesken ja kisoja pelataan melko monessa kaupungissa molemmissa maissa, joten ehkä Wien ei ole ainoa kaupunki, jossa tehdään joukkoliikennehankkeita kyseisten kisojen varjolla...

Ohessa linkki Jalkapallon EM -kisoista 2008 Euroopan Jalkapalloliiton UEFAn sivuille:
http://www.uefa.com/Competitions/euro/index.html

edit: Lyhyehköä vastausta jatkettu

----------


## JE

> Urbaani raideliikenne voi muuten olla todella tyylikästä. Vai mitä sanotte tästä


Portugalissa tuli 1990-luvun alussa käytyä. Sen jälkeen ovat nähtävästi ottaneet liikenteen kehittämisen vakavissaan. Ehkä täällä Helsingissäkin kannattaisi vähitellen saada joku uusi projekti taas toteutumaan.

----------


## vristo

> Ehkä täällä Helsingissäkin kannattaisi vähitellen saada joku uusi projekti taas toteutumaan.


Bussi-Jokerin liikenne alkaa todenteolla syysliikenteen alusta tänä vuonna. YTV-alueen oma BRT; Helsinki Bus Rapid Transit  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

Aiemmin todettiin, että monessa metrossa on ilmajohtovirroitus. Eikä se olekaan ihme, sillä sillä on monta etua virtakiskoon nähden:
Ei ole este radan sijoittamiselle kadulle tai muuten tasoon (vaikka Saksassa ja UK:ssa on tasoristeyksiä virtakiskoradoillakin).Ei välitöntä sähkövaaraa asemilla.Voi käyttää korkeampaa jännitettä kuin 750 V (mm. Singaporessa 1500 V).Sähkö johdetaan kuparissa, ei teräksessä (pienemmät siirtohäviöt suhteessa tarvittavaan massaan).On hyvä muistaa, että virtakiskovirroitus syntyi aikanaan siksi, ettei tunneleihin haluttu porata tilaa ilmajohdolle. Tuo syy on kadonnut jo vuosikymmeniä sitten.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Metrojunien penkit ovat pitkittäin siellä, missä metroja oikeasti tarvitaan. Eli tarvitaan mahdollisimman suuri kapasiteetti, joka myös perustelee metrorakentamisen suuret asemakustannukset.

Kysymys ei ole siitä, että tällainen järjestelmä olisi tehty lyhyitä matkoja varten. Esim Lontoossa ja Tokiossa metrolinjat ovat todella pitkiä. Tavallinen matka keskustasta esikaupunkiin - siis sellainen matka, joita myös tehdään - kestää 30-40 minuuttia.

Jos metrojunissa on ratikan tai junan tapaan penkit poikittain, se on merkki yli-investoinnista. Metrojunan kapasiteetti asettuu tällöin ratikan tasolle. Monet metrot ovat 2,65 leveitä kuten suuri osa ratikoistakin, ja jos istumäjärjestely on sama, ainoa kapasiteettiero on vain junapituus.

Kun sama tai parempi palevelunopeus voidaan tarjota maan pinnalla, maanalainen rakentaminen on turhaa. Junapituus puolestaan voidaan maanpinnalla kompensoida tiheämmällä verkolla - silti vielä maanalaista rakentamista halvemmin kustannuksin.

Täytyy toki antaa monelle järjestelmälle anteeksi yli-investointi. Aikanaan ei ollut toimivaa ja koettua tekniikkaa valoetuuksille yms. raitioliikenteessä. Myös toimintakäytännöt olivat erilaiset. Kuten rahastajat kontra lippukioskit ja portit metroasemilla. Mutta nykyään tällaisia virheitä ei enää voi perustella.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> YVA:n kombi näyttäisi linjauksen tunnelinkäytön perusteella olevan S-bahn. Jos Espooseen tehtäisiin korkealattiakombi, sen pitäisi minusta olla mahdollisimman joustava, jotta kadun vieressä voidaan taittaa kulmia pinnalla. En tiedä miten Suomessa suhtaudutaan katuajoon korkealattiaisilla vaunuilla. Manchesterin vaunuja ainakin ajetaan kadulla kytkimet peitettyinä. Kölnissä varmaankin myös?


Mitä tarkoitat "S-Bahnilla"? Saksan suurkaupungeissa S-Bahn ainakin kaupallisessa mielessä tarkoittaa kaupunkialueen sisäistä rautatielähiliikennettä, joka suurimmissa kaupungeissa muistuttaa raskasmetroa. Ainoastaan Karlsruhen S-Bahn on ymmärtääkseni sellainen jossa käytetään duoraitiovaunuja raskaan kaluston sijaan, ja joissakin ex-DDR:n kaupungeissa myös dieselkalutoa. 

Mitä Espoon mahdollisiin kombeihin tulee niin en usko että kovin monessa paikassa tulee olemaan välttämätöntä ajaa niillä kaduilla, mutta kyllä vilkkaiden katujen vieressä tai keskikaista-alueella, ja jos halutaan päästä "kulman ympäri" tarvittaisiiin hyviä kaarreominaisuuksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Mitä tarkoitat "S-Bahnilla"? Saksan suurkaupungeissa S-Bahn ainakin kaupallisessa mielessä tarkoittaa kaupunkialueen sisäistä rautatielähiliikennettä, joka suurimmissa kaupungeissa muistuttaa raskasmetroa.


Tarkoitin tietysti oikeamman Stadtbahnia, joka taas edelleen on joissain paikoissa myös U-Bahn.

Viime kädessä tämä tarkoittaa korkeita laitureita, tasoristeyksiä ilman katuajoa ja melko suuria (50-100 m) kaarresäteitä. Jos Espooseen tehdään kombi, pienemmät kaarresäteet ovat minusta paikoitellen vaatimus. Niitä kyllä voi tehdä.

Katuajokaan ei ole aivan turha vaatimus. Olariin ja Suurpeltoon on vaikeaa päästä muuten kuin kadulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Katuajokaan ei ole aivan turha vaatimus. Olariin ja Suurpeltoon on vaikeaa päästä muuten kuin kadulla.


Olarin kohdalla myönnän että voi olla ainoa vaihtoehto. Tai sitten pistetään rata kulkemaan kevyen liikenteen väyliltä mutta ei taida olla kovin suosittu ratkaisu. Miten olette muuten ajatellut laittaa TramWestin kulkemaan Olarissa? 

Suurpeltoa ei olla vielä ryhdytty rakentamaankaaan, joten sen osalta kaikkien vaihtoehtojen piätisi olla mahdollisia.  

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Moniin ex-sosialistimaihin hankitaan näkojään suuria sarjoja uutta metrokalustoa entisten neuvostoaikaisten tilalle.

Moskova, joka minusta, nivelrakenteineen ja lyhyine vaunuineen, muistuttaa kovasti hampurilaisia.

Praha: Siemens M-1 (luovutettu 2000 -2005) - 48 junaa/240 vaunua (5-vaunuisia junarunkoja), poikittainen istumajärjestys.

 Varsova: Alstom Metropolis 98 (luovutettu 2000 -2005) - 18 junaa/108 vaunua (6-vaunuisia runkoja), joissa niinikään poikittainen istumajärjestys.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Moniin ex-sosialistimaihin hankitaan näkojään suuria sarjoja uutta metrokalustoa entisten neuvostoaikaisten tilalle.


Eikä ole ihme. Viime kesänä tuli kokeilluksi neukkujunia ja uusia Siemensejä Prahassa. Kun vielä pääsee katsomaan neukkuvaunujen lattian alle 50-luvun sähkötekniikkaa, niin ymmärtää, että halu kaluston uusimiseen on kova.

Neukkuaikaisen metrokaluston suunniteltukaan käyttöikä ei tainnut olla kummoinen. Prahassa pantiin eka sarja romuksi muistaakseni noin 20 vuoden iässä. Toinen sarja on peruskorjattu uusimalla sekä ohjaamo sisältä ja ulkoa että matkustamon sisustus.

Prahassa käytössä olevasta istumajärjestyksestä sanoisin, että se osoittaa sikäläisen metron kuormitusastetta. Kun uusissakin junissa on edelleen poikittaisia istuimia, metron käyttäjämäärien ei uskota kasvavan kovin suuriksi tulevaisuudessakaan. Tätä selittänee se, että Prahan joukkoliikennestrategiassa ei pyritä Helsingin tai Wienin tapaan pakottamaan ihmisiä metron käyttäjiksi, vaan metro on tasavertainen osa järjestelmää raitiovaunujen ja bussien rinnalla. Maankäyttöä voisi luonnehtia lähes samalle tehokkuudelle kuin pk-seudulla, joskin metrolinjojen varsille on keskitetty aika tiiviin oloista rakentamista.

Moskovan junissa näkyi olevan kiintoisa rakenne. 6-vaunuisessa junassa on 3 Jakobinteliyksikköä. Ilmeisesti 2/3 akseleista on sitten vetäviä ja Jakobintelit ovat juoksutelejä.

Antero

----------

